# 2011 APHA mare.



## Banter1 (Sep 21, 2012)

Her sire is definitely sabino! Based on that last picture, I'd be willing to say your mare is too  chestnut/sorrel sabino


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Banter said:


> Her sire is definitely sabino! Based on that last picture, I'd be willing to say your mare is too  chestnut/sorrel sabino


I'll definitely see about getting her tested, then! Interesting.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

paintgirl96 said:


> I'll definitely see about getting her tested, then! Interesting.


There is more than 1 sabino mutation just like splash white has 3 testable mutations. Last I knew sabino only had 1 testable mutation which is most commonly found in miniature horses. But what you should test for is frame overo, I highly suspect she carries frame as well as the sabino. The sire also looks like he carries frame and sabino.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> There is more than 1 sabino mutation just like splash white has 3 testable mutations. Last I knew sabino only had 1 testable mutation which is most commonly found in miniature horses. But what you should test for is frame overo, I highly suspect she carries frame as well as the sabino. The sire also looks like he carries frame and sabino.


All of our horses get tested for frame! I'll definitely test her for sabino as well.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

paintgirl96 said:


> All of our horses get tested for frame! I'll definitely test her for sabino as well.


I am pretty certain that SB1 is not in stock horses, save your money for other testing ;-)


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> I am pretty certain that SB1 is not in stock horses, save your money for other testing ;-)


That's exactly what I was thinking but everyone I've talked to swear she, and her sire, are sabino + frame possibly. I think that leads to her being misregistered as red roan also. She's a beaut, will definitely be 5 panel & frame tested right off the bat.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

paintgirl96 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking but everyone I've talked to swear she, and her sire, are sabino + frame possibly. I think that leads to her being misregistered as red roan also. She's a beaut, will definitely be 5 panel & frame tested right off the bat.


There are sabino mutations that are not yet testable, that is why she would test negative for the one sabino test that is currently testable. She is a sabino but not SB1, she would be of another sabino mutation which isn't yet testable just like the majority of other sabino horses out there. Very few Sabinos actually test positive for SB1, mostly sabino miniatures horses.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

So if she comes up 5 panel n/n, what would the possibility of a sabino colored foal out of a heterozygous red dun AQHA stallion(sire is dunskin, dam is sorrel)? Just curious.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

paintgirl96 said:


> So if she comes up 5 panel n/n, what would the possibility of a sabino colored foal out of a heterozygous red dun AQHA stallion(sire is dunskin, dam is sorrel)? Just curious.


The 5 panel is just the genetic diseases common in stock breeds, it doesn't test for colors. The mare is very likely a frame carrier, any stud you consider must test negative for frame (frame is not part of the 5 panel). 

Color options between a chestnut and a heterozygous red dun are 50% chance chestnut, 50% chance red dun.

The chance of sabino and frame are there but a bigger gamble is how they express if they are passed on. Basically, even if the foal inherits the genes, there is no guarantee that it will be expressed. Your mare could produce a foal with more white than she has or could even produce a solid foal, and that solid foal could have sabino and/or frame that just isn't expressed. ;-)


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome. My stallion is 5 panel n/n and also frame negative. This girl will definitely be 5 panel & color tested before being bred. It will be a few years before I even consider it, if ever. 

I had noticed this in her tail when we took her in, but haven't felt secure enough around here to get close to her hind end for a picture until today. Could she possibly be a rabicano? :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

paintgirl96 said:


> Awesome. My stallion is 5 panel n/n and also frame negative. This girl will definitely be 5 panel & color tested before being bred. It will be a few years before I even consider it, if ever.
> 
> I had noticed this in her tail when we took her in, but haven't felt secure enough around here to get close to her hind end for a picture until today. Could she possibly be a rabicano? :wink:
> View attachment 727289
> ...


I would actually guess that something else is going on here, perhaps fungal scarring, some other type of scarring or a bit of random sabino blotches.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> I would actually guess that something else is going on here, perhaps fungal scarring, some other type of scarring or a bit of random sabino blotches.


For being so overall poor, she doesn't have a sign of rain rot or any fungal issues. The whole ordeal with her is new to me. I have three bay tobianos, one bay frame overo, two bay frame + splash overos, one minimally expressed black overo, one red dun, one sorrel, one sorrel with pangare, one black breeding stock & one black Clydesdale. This mare with sabino is completely new to me. I deal primarily with stock breeds. I've had a handful of "problem" gaited horses we've been given to see if they would ever calm down, and the sorrel mare with pangare is a Pusher & Generator bred TWH we were given to live out her life due to developing ringbone. 

Also, I've looked on Animal Genetics, what place is the best/quickest/fairest price for getting one tested?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

paintgirl96 said:


> For being so overall poor, she doesn't have a sign of rain rot or any fungal issues. The whole ordeal with her is new to me. I have three bay tobianos, one bay frame overo, two bay frame + splash overos, one minimally expressed black overo, one red dun, one sorrel, one sorrel with pangare, one black breeding stock & one black Clydesdale. This mare with sabino is completely new to me. I deal primarily with stock breeds. I've had a handful of "problem" gaited horses we've been given to see if they would ever calm down, and the sorrel mare with pangare is a Pusher & Generator bred TWH we were given to live out her life due to developing ringbone.
> 
> Also, I've looked on Animal Genetics, what place is the best/quickest/fairest price for getting one tested?


Animal genetics and UC Davis are very comparable price wise, some have had quicker results with Animal Genetics lab. But official testing for AQHA is done through UC Davis, they have a contract for all their breed registry testing to be done there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

